# Ten Hours in Line to Vote - An American Embarrassment



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 2, 2008)

We're number one, we're number one.

American voters all over the country are witing in lines up to TEN HOURS LONG to vote .. and of course, they are mostly African-Americans.

Here in Atlanta ..

*For Atlanta voters, 10 hour lines await*
The Raw Story | For Atlanta voters, 10 hour lines await

But this is happening in more places than just Atlanta .. although those doing the waiting remain the same ..

*No One Should Have to Stand in Line for 10 Hours to Vote*
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/26/opinion/26tue4.html

I guess my wife should feel lucky .. it only took her FOUR HOURS to vote.

Ten hour lines to vote on election systems with little integrity .. far behind the integrity of the election systems in Brazil.

America should be embarressed this is being seen on the world stage.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 2, 2008)

Tissue?


----------



## Jon (Nov 2, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> and of course, they are mostly African-Americans.



Is there any significance to this?


----------



## Stoner (Nov 2, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Is there any significance to this?



Negative.  It's more race-card bullshit.  Black Coal is just getting his excuse ready if Comrade Hussein loses.  I can hear it now.  "We lost because you made poor, innocent, black people stand in line for 10 hours."

WHAH!


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 2, 2008)

African Americans just cannot catch a break can they? No one else in the whole wide world has it as bad as African Americans do they? Yes, we are an embarassment to African Americans aren't we. That's why I'm voting for McCain. I'm sick of all this racist crap.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Those weren't voting lines.  They were waiting on their weekly ration of Food Stamps.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 2, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> those Weren't Voting Lines.  They Were Waiting On Their Weekly Ration Of Food Stamps.



Roflmao!!!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 2, 2008)

How long is the line at your computer?  We have the technology...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/63118-voting-on-the-internet.html

-Joe


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> We're number one, we're number one.
> 
> American voters all over the country are witing in lines up to TEN HOURS LONG to vote .. and of course, they are mostly African-Americans.
> 
> ...



Is there a remote possiblilty---(I'm talking way out there now) --that whites vote faster than blacks ?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Is there a remote possiblilty---(I'm talking way out there now) --that whites vote faster than blacks ?






no, dead people move slower.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

The Republican Secretary of State of Georgia is engaged in full scale voter suppression. She has removed thousands of legitimate voters from the roles and purposefully tried to keep down early voting. The problem with this is that it tends to make voters want to vote you out of office. Perhaps soon, Georgia will be going blue.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> The Republican Secretary of State of Georgia is engaged in full scale voter suppression. She has removed thousands of legitimate voters from the roles and purposefully tried to keep down early voting. The problem with this is that it tends to make voters want to vote you out of office. Perhaps soon, Georgia will be going blue.



More bullshit voter fraud conspiracy theories.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

I grew up in Georgia and I remember Lester Maddox selling autographed axhandles at his restaurant in Atlanta. 

Racism is still alive in the South and on this message board.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> I grew up in Georgia and I remember Lester Maddox selling autographed axhandles at his restaurant in Atlanta.
> 
> Racism is still alive in the South and on this message board.



Man, your race card has got to be worn down to nothing.  Better buy a brand new one.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

ATLANTA, Georgia (CNN) -- College senior Kyla Berry was looking forward to voting in her first presidential election, even carrying her voter registration card in her wallet.

 But about two weeks ago, Berry got disturbing news from local election officials.

"This office has received notification from the state of Georgia indicating that you are not a citizen of the United States and therefore, not eligible to vote," a letter from the Fulton County Department of Registration and Elections said.

But Berry is a U.S. citizen, born in Boston, Massachusetts. She has a passport and a birth certificate to prove it.

The letter, which was dated October 2, gave her a week from the time it was dated to prove her citizenship. There was a problem, though -- the letter was postmarked October 9.

"It was the most bizarre thing. I immediately called my mother and asked her to send me my birth certificate, and then I was like, 'It's too late, apparently,' " Berry said.

Berry is one of more than 50,000 registered Georgia voters who have been "flagged" because of a computer mismatch in their personal identification information. At least 4,500 of those people are having their citizenship questioned and the burden is on them to prove eligibility to vote.

Experts say lists of people with mismatches are often systematically cut, or "purged," from voter rolls.

It's a scenario that's being repeated all across the country, with cases like Berry's raising fears of potential vote suppression in crucial swing states.

"What most people don't know is that every year, elections officials strike millions of names from the voter rolls using processes that are secret, prone to error and vulnerable to manipulation," said Wendy Weiser, an elections expert with New York University's Brennan Center for Justice. 

Some voters 'purged' from voter rolls - CNN.com


----------



## Modbert (Nov 2, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Those weren't voting lines.  They were waiting on their weekly ration of Food Stamps.



Yours and Stoners response basically sums up you two up.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 2, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8O43LxV_Xw]YouTube - Hacking Democracy Trailer[/ame]



Everyone should see this.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like she didn't keep her info up to date.

If she moved, or got married and didn't update her paperwork, it's her fault.

The only thing the "system" can do is match the names on the registration card to the names in the data base.

Hell I, a white male, had to go to my local registrar of voters with my birth certificate and my driver's license because whoever punched my info in off of my mail in registration substituted a "y" for an "i" in my name and I got a similar letter.  Do I feel singled out or do I think I am the victim of a conspiracy?  No.

Doesn't everyone know to register as early as possible so mistakes can be fixed?  And who moves to another state without a copy of their birth certificate?  You need it for so many things, everyone should have a notarized copy of their birth certificates.

I'm supposed to feel bad for this chick?


----------



## bigdaddygtr (Nov 2, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Those weren't voting lines.  They were waiting on their weekly ration of Food Stamps.



And thats why you're a fucking cocksucker who I know wouldnt have the fucking balls to say that to a black man's face would you?  No you wouldn't, so you spew your bullshit, dumbass, redneck from ignorant ass Arkansas where the entire IQ of the state is 38 and you put it online.  

Hey mr, "I'm a badass who can talk online,"  why don't you go down to the Univ of Arkansas, get one of those Offensive Lineman, and say that shit?  No, you won't, cause your a racist pussy who likes to hide behind his computer and your dumbass picture.

Its people like you that bring down the gene pool in this country, I just wish you'd say some shit like that to me and we'll see what would fucking happen.  It would be your old, country, redneck ass busted up on the ground - thats what it would be


----------



## Annie (Nov 2, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> We're number one, we're number one.
> 
> American voters all over the country are witing in lines up to TEN HOURS LONG to vote .. and of course, they are mostly African-Americans.
> 
> ...



It shouldn't take that long, I agree. Seems that with the turnout being what it is, there should be a polling location at every school, church, library, post office. This should have been planned for.


----------



## Wade (Nov 2, 2008)

Skull Pilot said:


> Looks like she didn't keep her info up to date.
> 
> If she moved, or got married and didn't update her paperwork, it's her fault.
> 
> ...



One thing we know for sure, it aint her fault. It's got to be someone else's.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

bigdaddygtr said:


> And thats why you're a fucking cocksucker who I know wouldnt have the fucking balls to say that to a black man's face would you?  No you wouldn't, so you spew your bullshit, dumbass, redneck from ignorant ass Arkansas where the entire IQ of the state is 38 and you put it online.
> 
> Hey mr, "I'm a badass who can talk online,"  why don't you go down to the Univ of Arkansas, get one of those Offensive Lineman, and say that shit?  No, you won't, cause your a racist pussy who likes to hide behind his computer and your dumbass picture.
> 
> Its people like you that bring down the gene pool in this country, I just wish you'd say some shit like that to me and we'll see what would fucking happen.  It would be your old, country, redneck ass busted up on the ground - thats what it would be



so it's true---blacks ARE violent ?


----------



## Stoner (Nov 2, 2008)

bigdaddygtr said:


> I just wish you'd say some shit like that to me and we'll see what would fucking happen.  It would be your old, country, redneck ass busted up on the ground - thats what it would be


----------



## bigdaddygtr (Nov 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> so it's true---blacks ARE violent ?



I'm not black you idiot


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

bigdaddygtr said:


> I'm not black you idiot



Here's you quote---idiot !



> *say that to a black man's face *


----------



## editec (Nov 2, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> We're number one, we're number one.
> 
> American voters all over the country are witing in lines up to TEN HOURS LONG to vote .. and of course, they are mostly African-Americans.
> 
> ...


 
Now if we had voters unions, those people would have gotten a vote-and-a-half for the overtime they put into being good citizens.

Wonder when we'll start outsourcing voters?

You  know, cuase so many Americans just don't want to vote, and all.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 2, 2008)

Stoner said:


>



Is that you on the left or right Stoner?


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 2, 2008)

bigdaddygtr said:


> And thats why you're a fucking cocksucker who I know wouldnt have the fucking balls to say that to a black man's face would you?  No you wouldn't, so you spew your bullshit, dumbass, redneck from ignorant ass Arkansas where the entire IQ of the state is 38 and you put it online.
> 
> Hey mr, "I'm a badass who can talk online,"  why don't you go down to the Univ of Arkansas, get one of those Offensive Lineman, and say that shit?  No, you won't, cause your a racist pussy who likes to hide behind his computer and your dumbass picture.
> 
> Its people like you that bring down the gene pool in this country, I just wish you'd say some shit like that to me and we'll see what would fucking happen.  It would be your old, country, redneck ass busted up on the ground - thats what it would be



It's time for you to be either banned or for me to find another message board.  I'm tired of your threats.  If Gunny says you get to stay, I'll leave.

Later.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 2, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> It's time for you to be either banned or for me to find another message board.  I'm tired of your threats.  If Gunny says you get to stay, I'll leave.
> 
> Later.



He's not threatening you. He just says you don't have the balls to say that to a African American who could beat the living daylights out of you and beat the racism out of you (along with a few organs).

And the truth is, you probably don't.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> He's not threatening you. He just says you don't have the balls to say that to a African American who could beat the living daylights out of you and beat the racism out of you (along with a few organs).
> 
> And the truth is, you probably don't.



So it IS true ? Blacks would resort to physical violence instead of diplomacy ?


----------



## Modbert (Nov 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> So it IS true ? Blacks would resort to physical violence instead of diplomacy ?



No, I'm just saying if you do that enough to just about anyone then eventually fists will fly. May they be white, black, or green.

Besides, we all know there is no diplomacy for the most part when dealing with a ignorant racist.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> I grew up in Georgia and I remember *Lester Maddox* selling autographed axhandles at his restaurant in Atlanta.
> 
> Racism is still alive in the South and on this message board.


yes, a democrat


----------



## Stoner (Nov 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> So it IS true ? Blacks would resort to physical violence instead of diplomacy ?



You mean blacks resort to violence unneccessarily?

Some of the worst fighting I have ever seen.  Rookies.

[youtube]K_Ru0OSiDpM[/youtube]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

Skull Pilot said:


> Looks like she didn't keep her info up to date.
> 
> If she moved, or got married and didn't update her paperwork, it's her fault.
> 
> ...


shhhh, dont expect these liberal morons to actually understand that to vote you have responsibilities of your own


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> He's not threatening you. He just says you don't have the balls to say that to a African American who could beat the living daylights out of you and beat the racism out of you (along with a few organs).
> 
> And the truth is, you probably don't.



You don't know what kind of physical threats he's made against me, so you really shouldn't get involved.  As far as the issue of racism is concerned, if you vote for a Democrat, you are racist by default since the Democratic Party support Affirmative Action which is the preferential treatment given to someone based on the color of their skin.  And for your information, most blacks don't care about these types of jokes.  I'm guessing you live in a whites-only area, because if you lived in a mixed neighborhood like I do you would know this.


----------



## elvis (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> I grew up in Georgia and I remember Lester Maddox selling autographed axhandles at his restaurant in Atlanta.
> 
> Racism is still alive in the South and on this message board.



if racism is alive in the south, and obama win southern states, does that mean he will have stolen them?


----------



## KGB (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> I grew up in Georgia and I remember Lester Maddox selling autographed axhandles at his restaurant in Atlanta.
> 
> Racism is still alive in the South and on this message board.



typical tripe from the Left.....if you don't agree with me, I'll call you names.....


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

KGB said:


> typical tripe from the Left.....if you don't agree with me, I'll call you names.....



No, when someone on this board calls Obama a "******", that's racism.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> No, when someone on this board calls Obama a "******", that's racism.



If you call him black it's racism. You need to figure this out.


----------



## xsited1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> No, when someone on this board calls Obama a "******", that's racism.



They prefer to call themselves 'Nigga'.

Nigga - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jschuck12001 (Nov 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Is there a remote possiblilty---(I'm talking way out there now) --that whites vote faster than blacks ?



Come on, its probably mismanagement, obviously there are more black people voting in this election than any other and they probably didnt staff correctly.  Its a shame but black folks are used to having to work harder for the same thing.


----------



## Annie (Nov 2, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Come on, its probably mismanagement, obviously there are more black people voting in this election than any other and they probably didnt staff correctly.  Its a shame but black folks are used to having to work harder for the same thing.



Agreed. Many now feel connected that didn't. I'm sorry that's the case, but I think it is.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> No, when someone on this board calls Obama a "******", that's racism.


yeah, but has that happened in THIS thread? NO
the only racist you named was a DEMOCRAT


----------



## jschuck12001 (Nov 2, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> Agreed. Many now feel connected that didn't. I'm sorry that's the case, but I think it is.



were having these issues in Florida but if you lived here you would know that people here are not that smart and very old, they just move slow.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, but has that happened in THIS thread? NO
> the only racist you named was a DEMOCRAT



Now all the Southern racists vote Republican.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Come on, its probably mismanagement, obviously there are more black people voting in this election than any other and they probably didnt staff correctly.  Its a shame but black folks are used to having to work harder for the same thing.



It's all pure speculation and a local issue. Every fricken election someone bitches. I suggest voters in that area actually do something other than bitch but I bet they don't do a damn thing.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> It's all pure speculation and a local issue. Every fricken election someone bitches. I suggest voters in that area actually do something other than bitch but I bet they don't do a damn thing.



No, the Secretary of State of Georgia has waged a pretty successful voter suppression campaign.

Hopefully, this will cause the voters of Georgia to vote her out.


----------



## del (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> Now all the Southern racists vote Republican.



of course they do, kirky, of course they do......


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

del said:


> of course they do, kirky, of course they do......



You crack me up.

I am from Georgia, I know Southerners well.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> No, the Secretary of State of Georgia has waged a pretty successful voter suppression campaign.
> 
> Hopefully, this will cause the voters of Georgia to vote her out.



Well if they don't I hope they keep their bitching to a minimum.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Nov 2, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> It's all pure speculation and a local issue. Every fricken election someone bitches. I suggest voters in that area actually do something other than bitch but I bet they don't do a damn thing.



Well I live in Florida and voted early and I was in and out in 10 minutes, just seems to be happening in certain places.


----------



## Annie (Nov 2, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Well I live in Florida and voted early and I was in and out in 10 minutes, just seems to be happening in certain places.



I plan on getting to my polling place at 5:30 a.m., if there's a line, I'll get out of my car. If not, I'll wait until others pull in.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> You crack me up.
> 
> I am from Georgia, I know Southerners well.






you whine a lot too. You are boring as hell little girl.


----------



## del (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> You crack me up.
> 
> I am from Georgia, I know Southerners well.



when did bob byrd become a republican? i don't doubt there are racists in both parties, where you lose me is in your simplistic rantings about how ALL the racists are republicans and vice versa. i realize you're not particularly bright, but still, it gets old.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 2, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Well I live in Florida and voted early and I was in and out in 10 minutes, just seems to be happening in certain places.



same here. isn't the mayor of Atlanta a black lady. can someone call her and tell her to get on this right away, Davey is having a coniption fit.


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> same here. isn't the mayor of Atlanta a black lady. can someone call her and tell her to get on this right away, Davey is having a coniption fit.



I'm going to get in line and give my place to a person of color. Tell Georgia for me would ya !


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

del said:


> when did bob byrd become a republican? i don't doubt there are racists in both parties, where you lose me is in your simplistic rantings about how ALL the racists are republicans and vice versa. i realize you're not particularly bright, but still, it gets old.



I never said all racists are republicans.

There is West Virginia.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> you whine a lot too. You are boring as hell little girl.



I feel bad for you.

Will Bill Kristol start crying on election night?


----------



## del (Nov 2, 2008)

Chris said:


> I never said all racists are republicans.
> 
> There is West Virginia.



bullshit
thanks for playing


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2008)

del said:


> bullshit
> thanks for playing



You are welcome.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Well I live in Florida and voted early and I was in and out in 10 minutes, just seems to be happening in certain places.


yes, have you noticed its in mostly democrat controled districts


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, have you noticed its in mostly democrat controled districts



Evil white people are lurking behind the curtain.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 2, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> We're number one, we're number one.
> 
> American voters all over the country are witing in lines up to TEN HOURS LONG to vote .. and of course, they are mostly African-Americans.
> 
> ...




It looks like in Atlanta everyone waited last minute as the article says to cast their ballot early:



> "*These are folks standing in line, trying to get in before early voting ends in that state," said Hall. "It ends today,* by the way. And this line? Eight to 10 hours is the estimate for some poor soul who's at the back of the line right now. Eight to 10 hours.


 emphasis added


Of course it is all going to be bottle necked-- everyone trying at the last minute to do what they should have done 2 weeks ago. 

I do believe that each area should be equipped for their number of voter turnout -- on Election Day though so no one has to wait in a line for more than a few hours.


----------



## Diuretic (Nov 2, 2008)

Stoner said:


> You mean blacks resort to violence unneccessarily?
> 
> Some of the worst fighting I have ever seen.  Rookies.
> 
> ....



Rookies indeed.  They need lessons.  I can see far worse than that on a Saturday night here (on cctv - we call it "feral cam").  Not a knife seen, not even a decent fight.  That was street theatre, not fighting - they did it very well though.  But they're sober I suppose.  That would explain the total lack of viciousness.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, have you noticed its in mostly democrat controled districts



You may have a point there, I live in a very red area.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> You may have a point there, I live in a very red area.


and its the counties that usually control the elections and they will usually assign help to districts that ask for it


----------



## Otter_Creek (Nov 2, 2008)

Well it's a good thing to know Obama is elected already, no need to show up on election day.
Congrats Obama!!& Michelle





oops


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 2, 2008)

This is rediculous.  No one can say making it hard to vote is on accident.  Not after the last 2 elections.

Not only are they making ppl wait hours to vote they're also  challanging votes and purging people from the list.  Now I'm hearing about faulty voting machines or not enough per precinct?

So everything we said happened in the last 2 elections and everything we said would happen in this election is happening.  

On a bright side, gop set to lose 8-10 seats in the Senate and 25 in the houses.

And mccain can't steal enough states to win.

We are going to fix it so no election can ever be stolen again.  Checks and balances.  

And don't worry about one party rule, because blue dog dems have to make their constituents happy.  Democrats won't be in collusion with each other like republicans did.  

And if you make less than $250k, you'll get more from obama.  

And the gop said bill clinton would ruin the economy too.  They lie.  The country will collapse if republicans lead.  I don't think people realize that their jobs will eventually be affected by bushanomics.  Or it already has.  Did you get a raise?  Then you were affected, because they caused inflation.  Iraq alone cost inflation.  And mccain wants to keep paying $10bill a month in iraq.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> This is rediculous.  No one can say making it hard to vote is on accident.  Not after the last 2 elections.
> 
> Not only are they making ppl wait hours to vote they're also  challanging votes and purging people from the list.  Now I'm hearing about faulty voting machines or not enough per precinct?
> 
> ...


you show once again you are totally delusional
no one MADE anyone wait 
they CHOSE to
they could have voted several days earlier and not had to wait
they can also go vote on tuesday


----------



## Gunny (Nov 2, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Tissue?



Wah-mbulance?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you show once again you are totally delusional
> no one MADE anyone wait
> they CHOSE to
> they could have voted several days earlier and not had to wait
> they can also go vote on tuesday






shit didn't a million asswipes wait in line for a week to get an Ipod?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> shit didn't a million asswipes wait in line for a week to get an Ipod?


no shit
people camp out waiting for stupid rock concert tickets
yet they bitch about having to wait to vote


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you show once again you are totally delusional
> no one MADE anyone wait
> they CHOSE to
> they could have voted several days earlier and not had to wait
> they can also go vote on tuesday




I love how those with the faux outrage gloss over the part of the story that says everyone showed up last minute to vote early--thus the wait.


----------



## Annie (Nov 2, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Negative.  It's more race-card bullshit.  Black Coal is just getting his excuse ready if Comrade Hussein loses.  I can hear it now.  "We lost because you made poor, innocent, black people stand in line for 10 hours."
> 
> WHAH!



Smack me, but he's not pulling for Obama. He has his reasons.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 2, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> shit didn't a million asswipes wait in line for a week to get an Ipod?



Would you wait 10 hrs to vote asswipe?

God damn ignorant unamerican fucks don't care that this is happening to americans.

When we run everything, we'll make republican districts wait 10 hrs, we'll appoint partisan hacks to oversee the votes, we'll hire obama donors to supply us with rigged voting machines and we'll give the 2012 election to obama before a recount can be done.  And with his 3 supreme court justice appointees, if it comes down to that, we'll win that too because as gore vs bush said, a recount would be too costly.

In hindsite, we should have taken the 2 weeks to do the recount.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Would you wait 10 hrs to vote asswipe?
> 
> God damn ignorant unamerican fucks don't care that this is happening to americans.
> 
> ...


you STILL dont understand that the republicans dont control democratic districts
you want to bitch, bitch at those in charge in those districts
the DEMOCRATS


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you STILL dont understand that the republicans dont control democratic districts
> you want to bitch, bitch at those in charge in those districts
> the DEMOCRATS



Check out who the secretary of state and governors are in those states.

And who decided to use es&s, sequoia and shit I can't think of the 3rd and most famous voting machine company.  It'll come to me.

Yea, black communities say send them you're oldest voting machines, don't send enough of them and please challenge our new voters please!

I don't listen to anyone who thinks gore tried to steal florida.  If you can argue/defend that, you aren't  worth talking to.

I'll stop listening to you on the 5th.  Your voice/opinion won't matter.  

Finally.

My prediction is that republicans are nothing but a bunch of whiners.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Check out who the secretary of state and governors are in those states.
> 
> And who decided to use es&s, sequoia and shit I can't think of the 3rd and most famous voting machine company.  It'll come to me.
> 
> ...


yet here you are , whining
LOL


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 2, 2008)

The waiting lines and our voting system is an embarrasement, we have satelitte cameras that can read the writing on your golf ball from space yet can't put together a simple voter counting machine. That uses one mathematical system "addition"


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Is there any significance to this?



Only the obvious.


----------



## mightypeon (Nov 3, 2008)

Something like the following recently happened to a former (what is the American word for someone who studied in the same courses?) of mine.

While volunteering for Obama in Florida, He arrives before a house with a confederate flag which was listed as undecided.
Ringing, the lady of the house opens.
"Did you make up your mind for whom you are going to vote yet?" he asks,
"Darling" shouts the lady into the house "For whom are we going to vote?"
"We are going to vote for the ******" comes back the awnser.
The lady says: "You heard it, we will vote for the ******".


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

AVG-JOE said:


> How long is the line at your computer?  We have the technology...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/63118-voting-on-the-internet.html
> 
> -Joe



We might as well just as Wall Street who they want for president if we allow on-line voting.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Is there a remote possiblilty---(I'm talking way out there now) --that whites vote faster than blacks ?




You are indeed way out there.

There is a direct coorelation to the number of voting machines in a precient to the time it takes to vote.

Somehow, who can tell, communities with lots of black voters get fewer voting machines.

Imagine that


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> You are indeed way out there.
> 
> There is a direct coorelation to the number of voting machines in a precient to the time it takes to vote.
> 
> ...


do you have some documentation that they requested more than they got, and that who ever they requested them from had them to give?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Yours and Stoners response basically sums up you two up.



Both are a waste of time in adult conversation.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> It shouldn't take that long, I agree. Seems that with the turnout being what it is, there should be a polling location at every school, church, library, post office. This should have been planned for.



Absolutely.

They knew it was coming .. and they planned for it by limiting the number of locations for early voting.

Georgia could have requested the Justice Department allow them to extend voting hours and even be open on the weekend .. as Florida requested and was granted.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> It's all pure speculation and a local issue. Every fricken election someone bitches. I suggest voters in that area actually do something other than bitch but I bet they don't do a damn thing.



They are doing something other than bitching .. *THEY'RE VOTING*. It's those who don't want the problems addressed who are doing the bitching .. bitching at Americans who are fulfilling their civic duty.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> They knew it was coming .. and they planned for it by limiting the number of locations for early voting.
> 
> Georgia could have requested the Justice Department allow them to extend voting hours and even be open on the weekend .. as Florida requested and was granted.


what does that have to do with the number of machines allocated to a district?
you made a claim that black districts didnt get the correct number of machines
if that is the case and you can prove that whoever controls the allocation of machines to the various districts planned to have fewer machines per registered voters in black district than to white districts then you have a serious case to file a law suit and i would support just such a suit being filed
now, i'll ask you against for your documentation


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> do you have some documentation that they requested more than they got, and that who ever they requested them from had them to give?




Counties don't request voting machines, they are allocated by the Secretary of State.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Counties don't request voting machines, they are allocated by the Secretary of State.


it varies by state
up here its handled by the towns

and btw, that didnt answer my question
do you have proof that whoever is requesting the machines asked for more than they got?
and, that who ever they requested them from, had more to dole out, but didnt?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> what does that have to do with the number of machines allocated to a district?
> you made a claim that black districts didnt get the correct number of machines
> if that is the case and you can prove that whoever controls the allocation of machines to the various districts planned to have fewer machines per registered voters in black district than to white districts then you have a serious case to file a law suit and i would support just such a suit being filed
> now, i'll ask you against for your documentation



If you truly wanted to educate yourself on this issue, there is a veritable wealth of information right at your fingertips .. it's called google.

*Voting Rights Are Too Important to Leave to the States *

Congress also needs to set a minimum standard for the number of voting machines per voter and ensure that states allocate them equitably. There were widespread reports in Ohio in 2004 of voters in poor, black neighborhoods waiting hours to vote while white neighborhoods had no lines. At Kenyon College, students waited up to 10 hours.
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/02/o...10392000&en=5922233b35173cf0&ei=5070&emc=eta1


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> If you truly wanted to educate yourself on this issue, there is a veritable wealth of information right at your fingertips .. it's called google.
> 
> *Voting Rights Are Too Important to Leave to the States *
> 
> ...


i thought you were talking about a specific case
i see now you were not
you just believe it because someone else told you it was so
just because some reporter claimed it to be so, does NOT mean that is the case


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

btw, i disagree with that editorial, it IS the states right to set the standards for voting since we have 50 STATE elections and not one NATIONAL election
that is in the constitution


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> it varies by state
> up here its handled by the towns
> 
> and btw, that didnt answer my question
> ...



What pary of "counties don't REQUEST" is it that you don't understand?

In Georgia, as in Ohio and many other states, the machines are allocated by the Secretary of State. Perhaps yopu could benefit, although I doubt it, from reading the evidence against Kenneth Blackwell in Ohio in the 2004 election.

No matter how it's handled "up there" .. this is how it's handled down here and many other places "up there"


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i thought you were talking about a specific case
> i see now you were not
> you just believe it because someone else told you it was so
> just because some reporter claimed it to be so, does NOT mean that is the case



I don't need a reporter to tell me anything about this issue .. in fact, here in Georgia, I've been the one telling the reporters.

I've been involved in the issue of election integrity for at least 5 years and I'm an expert on the issue of electronic faith-based voting machines.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> What pary of "counties don't REQUEST" is it that you don't understand?
> 
> In Georgia, as in Ohio and many other states, the machines are allocated by the Secretary of State. Perhaps yopu could benefit, although I doubt it, from reading the evidence against Kenneth Blackwell in Ohio in the 2004 election.
> 
> No matter how it's handled "up there" .. this is how it's handled down here and many other places "up there"


dude, i never said anything about the counties
SOMEONE needs to pout in a request for the machines
and i doubt that any state AG would allocate the machines in a way that was obviously in violation of the voting rights act, it would be political suicide
now, do you have any actual proof or just most BS speculations?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> btw, i disagree with that editorial, it IS the states right to set the standards for voting since we have 50 STATE elections and not one NATIONAL election
> that is in the constitution




States have to abide by election standards set by law, specifically civil rights law .. which is why many states are still to this day under federal guidelines about how they conduct elections .. Georgia is one of them.

If we can nationalize banks, we can nationalize elections.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> I don't need a reporter to tell me anything about this issue .. in fact, here in Georgia, I've been the one telling the reporters.
> 
> I've been involved in the issue of election integrity for at least 5 years and I'm an expert on the issue of electronic faith-based voting machines.


good, then you know how many total machines the state has?
and how they are divided up by district?
if so, you should have SOMETHING to substatiate your claims


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> States have to abide by election standards set by law, specifically civil rights law .. which is why many states are still to this day under federal guidelines about how they conduct elections .. Georgia is one of them.
> 
> *If we can nationalize banks, we can nationalize elections*.


we shouldnt do either


----------



## editec (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't help but notice that as the election day looms larger our resident racists are getting more and more angry and openly racist, too

Comments like the line take ten hours because blacks are slower voters?

My goodness, their whites only world is really falling apart isn't it?

Take heart racists..the nation that Obama is going to become POTUS of is a real mess.

In all likihood things will get much much worse than they currently are, and just think -- you'll be able to completely ignore the history that makes it so, and blame it all on a Black POTUS, and a Democratic Congress, and those who many of you think are those self loathing Whites who voted that Black man and those Dems into office

See? There's your silver lining hidden in this cloud.

You'll be able to pretend that all the problems we face had nothing to do with the fact that Republicans screwed the pooch for the last eight years.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> dude, i never said anything about the counties
> SOMEONE needs to pout in a request for the machines
> and i doubt that any state AG would allocate the machines in a way that was obviously in violation of the voting rights act, it would be political suicide
> now, do you have any actual proof or just most BS speculations?



I'm real comfortable with your ignorance on the subject.

I have no intention of wasting time repeating the same thing for closed minds.

If you still don't get it .. then I guess you don't get it.

*Machine Allocation Discriminates Against African-American Voters 

In the 2004 Ohio election, the inequitable distribution of electronic voting machines caused long waits in African-American precincts, and many voters had to leave without casting a ballot. Franklin County, for example, provided only one machine per 324 registered voters in predominantly African-American precincts, while in other precincts the ratio was one machine per 262 voters.

On election day, 39 of the machines destined for inner city precincts either were not delivered or were never activated, and officials had no explanation. 3A 2005 study commissioned by the State of Georgia, which uses electronic voting machines exclusively, reported that poorer communities and communities inhabited mostly by nonwhites experienced higher levels of undercounts....4The study also found disproportionate wait times: an average of 30 minutes reported by whites, and an average of 56 minutes reported by non-whites.*

Electronic Voting Machines: New, High-Tech Ways to Disenfranchise African-Americans


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

editec said:


> I can't help but notice that as the election day looms larger our resident racists are getting more and more angry and openly racist, too
> 
> Comments like the line take ten hours because blacks are slower voters?
> 
> ...


pot/kettle much?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

Kathianne said:


> It shouldn't take that long, I agree. Seems that with the turnout being what it is, there should be a polling location at every school, church, library, post office. This should have been planned for.



BULLSHIT. Now we expect our State Governments to "divine" voter turn out and hire extra people? How about where d they get all that extra voting machinary?

I have an idea? Since most States have gone to limited early voting how about instead of waiting 10 hours today, leave and come back tomorrow or the next day? After all that IS what we are talking about, early voting. Here in NC it lasted something like 2 or 3 WEEKS. ending on Saturday. And then there is absentee voting which is now allowed even if you are going no where.

Does NO ONE have common sense any more?

The only day you NEED to stand in line for 10 hours would be ELECTION DAY.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> we shouldnt do either



WE absolutely should nationalize elections. "States rights" do not have precedent over democracy.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> I'm real comfortable with your ignorance on the subject.
> 
> I have no intention of wasting time repeating the same thing for closed minds.
> 
> ...


ok, some were not delivered, but it also says some were not activated

who is responsible for that activation?


btw, i'm not ignorant, so stop being an asshole and debate the issue


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> ok, some were not delivered, but it also says some were not activated
> 
> who is responsible for that activation?
> 
> ...



I've read your posts before sir and I have no question that your inability to ascertain the truth of this issue is rooted in ideology, not a sane review of the facts.

Any idea why states like Georgia are still under the Voting Rights Act? .. It's because they have a long ass ugly history of discrimination and disenfranchisement that has been conclusively proven beyond all reasonable doubt .. thus, it soes not take rocket science intelligence to look just slightly beneath the surface to figure out why there are 10 hour lines in democratic disricts.

Georgia is NOW in a tight race for US Senator .. a race that was once seen as a lock for the incumbent republican .. but due to the massive African-American votes, the race is now a toss-up.

If the significance of all of this still escapes you, then I question your last statement.


----------



## editec (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> pot/kettle much?


 
Actually, no.


----------



## Annie (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BULLSHIT. Now we expect our State Governments to "divine" voter turn out and hire extra people? How about where d they get all that extra voting machinary?
> 
> I have an idea? Since most States have gone to limited early voting how about instead of waiting 10 hours today, leave and come back tomorrow or the next day? After all that IS what we are talking about, early voting. Here in NC it lasted something like 2 or 3 WEEKS. ending on Saturday. And then there is absentee voting which is now allowed even if you are going no where.
> 
> ...


Well the day before Election Day isn't the best time to argue this. On the other hand, for weeks I've heard that the county has ordered in many more supplied, based upon the registration numbers. It only makes sense that the Election Commission does their job.

BTW, I think the early voting thing should go. I don't know when that started, but IMO it's not a good idea. It causes 'exit poll reporting' to happen days, not hours ahead. Remember 2000? There are reasons for absentee ballots, illness, travel, etc. Traditionally though, at least around here, they were opened after the election. 

I'm glad to see so many wanting and bothering to vote. Personally I think they should get rid of the machines and get back to paper and pen voting. Less fraud.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 3, 2008)

Funny it is so hard to improve accuracy and availability of our right to vote, yet took only 2 weeks to borrow without our approval nearly a trillion dollars that we have to pay back.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 3, 2008)

tell me again how through research and innovation we were able to land on the moon and read DNA, yet cant devise an ATM that can count?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> tell me again how through research and innovation we were able to land on the moon and read DNA, yet cant devise an ATM that can count?



... yet Brazil can figure it out ..


----------



## jillian (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, have you noticed its in mostly democrat controled districts



again, only when the republicans are controlling voting machine placement.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 3, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> If Gunny says you get to stay, I'll leave.



Don't let the door hit your sorry arse on the way out...


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 3, 2008)

Dunno why you just don't tick a box. The way we do it down here and it works a treat...


----------



## editec (Nov 3, 2008)

We're still stuffing a box with pieces of paper here in rural Maine, too.

I like it that way.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> no shit
> people camp out waiting for stupid rock concert tickets
> yet they bitch about having to wait to vote






that's just because they love to play the victim card! along with their other cards.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Would you wait 10 hrs to vote asswipe?
> 
> God damn ignorant unamerican fucks don't care that this is happening to americans.
> 
> ...





I think you are coming unglued. you need anger management.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> that's just because they love to play the victim card! along with their other cards.



With the rapidly changing American population, there's another "card" in your future .. besides the stupid card the right usually plays.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> that's just because they love to play the victim card! along with their other cards.



too bad your partys card of FEAR is outdated and overused.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 3, 2008)

It's probably because it's the first time any of these people have voted. Period.  They have no idea how to pull the lever.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Counties don't request voting machines, they are allocated by the Secretary of State.



They probably allocate based on the last election. And in the last election none of these people probably voted.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> It's probably because it's the first time any of these people have voted. Period.  They have no idea how to pull the lever.



Didn't expect that from you.

Are you suggesting that everybody waiting in long ass lines have never voted before?

Are you aware of this ...

*60%
Percentage of black citizens age 18 and older who voted in the 2004 presidential election. That amounted to 14 million voters. The percentage of those voting is up 3 percentage points from the previous election. Blacks had the highest turnout rate of any minority group in 2004. 

In 2004, turnout rates for citizens were 67 percent for non-Hispanic whites, 60 percent for blacks, 44 percent for Asians and 47 percent for Hispanics (of any race). These rates were higher than the previous presidential election by 5 percentage points for non-Hispanic whites and 3 points for blacks. By contrast, the voting rates for Asian and Hispanic citizens did not change. These data pertain to those who identified themselves as being of a single race. (See Table 1. [Excel])*
US Census Press Releases

It appears that black voters vote nearly as much as white voters, and in some races their votes exceed every demographic.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> They probably allocate based on the last election. And in the last election none of these people probably voted.



See the post that follows this one .. then read the evidence of how machines are allocated.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Didn't expect that from you.
> 
> Are you suggesting that everybody waiting in long ass lines have never voted before?
> 
> ...



I bet if you go to that particular area where the line is 10 hours long....that they allocated based on the last election.  It's the only thing they could have done.  

You know how I feel about Obama...but he has brought people out of the woodwork to vote for the first time (young people) and probably people who were disgusted with Bush didn't bother voting for Bush again.

Did you ever see the people who run these polling places?  I have and I do.  They don't have a clue to much.  Not the sharpest tools in the shed are running the voting shows....


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> With the rapidly changing American population, there's another "card" in your future .. besides the stupid card the right usually plays.





and what card would that be BAC? be very specific!


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's one of many video's on the idiots running the polling places

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHL_YMBolRs]YouTube - Who's Responsible? New Hampshire Chain of Custody Sham[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I think you are coming unglued. you need anger management.



Don't worry.  In 36 hours I'll be all better.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> too bad your partys card of FEAR is outdated and overused.






yes, you still tell your people we are going to bring out the water hoses and dogs too doncha?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Didn't expect that from you.
> 
> Are you suggesting that everybody waiting in long ass lines have never voted before?
> 
> ...



ok, well you got me on that census press release.  I was thinking "logically" but evidentily logic doesn't apply here.

So then I have to go back to the idiots running the polling places, voting etc.....


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> I bet if you go to that particular area where the line is 10 hours long....that they allocated based on the last election.  It's the only thing they could have done.
> 
> You know how I feel about Obama...but he has brought people out of the woodwork to vote for the first time (young people) and probably people who were disgusted with Bush didn't bother voting for Bush again.
> 
> Did you ever see the people who run these polling places?  I have and I do.  They don't have a clue to much.  Not the sharpest tools in the shed are running the voting shows....



I have much respect for your opinions .. as you already know my sister .. but you haven't dug deep enough to uncover the truth. I've been to poling places, spoken to various election officials and Secretary of States, did the research, written legislation on the issue, sat on the panels of various town hall meetings and public forums, testified before the Georgia State government, and have been in the forefront of this battle.

What we witnessing is contrived .. it's just that simple.

How is it that the supposedly most advanced nation in the world can't figure out how to make voting more efficient and accurate?

We can .. but don't for political reasons.


----------



## del (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Don't worry.  In 36 hours I'll be all better.



maybe you'll be all better, but you'll never be all right.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Nov 3, 2008)

First, fuck you comrade remark. What an assinine piece of crap.

Maybe you need to canvass and see if there is a disproportionate number of voting machines in areas when you delineate them by afluence.

Listen to your own Repuplican strategist that I posted that their goal is to make it more difficult to vote for certain elements less likely to vote rightie.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

The left just seems to be steeped in seething hatred this morning! Awesome!


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> ok, well you got me on that census press release.  I was thinking "logically" but evidentily logic doesn't apply here.
> 
> So then I have to go back to the idiots running the polling places, voting etc.....



Don't worry good sister. The "black people don't vote" thing is a common misconception.

I agree that some of the fault lies with those running polling places, but even that begins at the top because quite often poll workers are not adequately trained.

But there are real political ramifications for disenfranchising and discouraging the black vote in Georgia.

As Saxby Chambliss, the incumbent Georgia Senator said the other day .. "those other people are voting"

One guess who the "other people" are ..


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> The left just seems to be steeped in seething hatred this morning! Awesome!



We aren't giving up for one second until it is over.

Do you think we won't go to vote tomorrow?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> yes, you still tell your people we are going to bring out the water hoses and dogs too doncha?



Nope because neither you or your ilk have the power to bring out much of anything anymore.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> and what card would that be BAC? be very specific!



The "I'm being discriminated against because I'm white" card .. oh wait, you already play that card.

How about the "I'm being discriminated againgst because I'm a white minority" card?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Don't worry good sister. The "black people don't vote" thing is a common misconception.
> 
> I agree that some of the fault lies with those running polling places, but even that begins at the top because quite often poll workers are not adequately trained.
> 
> ...



one thing though, I never mentioned "Black people" you did.  I mentioned "people voting for the first time" and "People coming out to vote who never voted before".


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Nope because neither you or your ilk have the power to bring out much of anything anymore.











my ilk? my my my but you are a bittler little individual aren't you? Sorry you live with such hatred in your heart.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> The "I'm being discriminated against because I'm white" card .. oh wait, you already play that card.
> 
> How about the "I'm being discriminated againgst because I'm a white minority" card?








bitter little people, are to be pitied!


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> yes, you still tell your people we are going to bring out the water hoses and dogs too doncha?



my people? I am not black if that is what you are insinuating. It is very entertaining to see the panic of the right wing nuts, losing all credibility with outrageous claims trying to stoke fear. lol.. too bad its not 2004 might have worked, america has learned to ignore the clowns.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> one thing though, I never mentioned "Black people" you did.  I mentioned "people voting for the first time" and "People coming out to vote who never voted before".



I agree with you .. and I am NOT .. make that absolutely NOT accusing you of anything racial. I mentioned black people because they are the major victims of this contrived chaos.

I could have also said "democratic districts", but they are often one in the same.


----------



## del (Nov 3, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> my people? I am not black if that is what you are insinuating. It is very entertaining to see the panic of the right wing nuts, losing all credibility with outrageous claims trying to stoke fear. lol.. too bad its not 2004 might have worked, *america has learned to ignore the clowns.*



how do you explain congress, then?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> my ilk? my my my but you are a bittler little individual aren't you? Sorry you live with such hatred in your heart.



Just callin' it as I see it little willow tree.

No need to feel sorry for my life .. it's been most fulfilling. Hope you are as satisfied with your time on earth as I am with mine.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> my people? I am not black if that is what you are insinuating. It is very entertaining to see the panic of the right wing nuts, losing all credibility with outrageous claims trying to stoke fear. lol.. too bad its not 2004 might have worked, america has learned to ignore the clowns.






I know you would love to call me a racist, and you may if it will make you feel better, that cry is now like water running off a duck's back it's been so overused this election cycle but no, what I meant by your people was the Democratic party. It's been one of their tactics for eons, trying to make minorities believe that Republicans will unleash atrocieties upon them. Talk about the politics of fear this one takes the cake.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> bitter little people, are to be pitied!



I don't pity you .. what are you talking about?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Just callin' it as I see it little willow tree.
> 
> No need to feel sorry for my life .. it's been most fulfilling. Hope you are as satisfied with your time on earth as I am with mine.





I do feel sorry for you none the less. anyone with that much hate is to be pitied. what a waste of time hatred is.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I do feel sorry for you none the less. anyone with that much hate is to be pitied. what a waste of time hatred is.



Funny .. but I've never ONCE read anything from you condemning the hatred from the right .. yet I have 400 years of history that demonstrates the hatred from the right.

Here's the word that sums up your "pity" for those who hate .. *BULLSHIT*.

You're as transparent as glass.

The right always makes the mistake of thinking everybody is as stupid as they are .. which is why you're shrinking.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Funny .. but I've never ONCE read anything from you condemning the hatred from the right .. yet I have 400 years of history that demonstrates the *hatred from the right*.
> 
> 
> no you don't all those terrible racists you speak of George Wallace, Lester Maddox, Robert Byrd all the history is from the Democratic party.*Here's the word that sums up your "pity" for those who hate .. BULLSHIT.* I do pity your life spent hating people for whatever reason, hatred will steal your happiness.
> ...






Thank you for calling me stupid. I can't live without it! Try to stop hating and planning revenge. It's a life wasted.


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Nov 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> I grew up in Georgia and I remember Lester Maddox selling autographed axhandles at his restaurant in Atlanta.
> 
> Racism is still alive in the South and on this message board.




I live in the south and I am sick of being the poster child for racism. Let me just tell you when I lived in Texas for a brief while I had a neighbor who was Mexican. I had never met a Mexican in person before. Where I am from either you were black or white. This Mexican girl and I became great friends. Later I discovered that there are a lot of people that are from Texas that HATE Mexicans. I had no idea. Did I drop her as a friend of course not. Racism is alive everywhere. Some blacks like to claim it is all about them. 

When I was in Costa Rico I meet a couple from Canada. I asked them if they spoke French they said no and they hate those French speaking Canadians proof more racism in another country. One of the guys that worked there told me they do not like the Nicaraguans because they are bad people more racism. Yes racism does occur it is a fact of life and it exist all over the globe.

No I do not condone racism. Let me just say that before some idiot implies I do. I am just stating a fact. Racism is not just one set of people in America.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> BULLSHIT. Now we expect our State Governments to "divine" voter turn out and hire extra people? How about where d they get all that extra voting machinary?
> 
> I have an idea? Since most States have gone to limited early voting how about instead of waiting 10 hours today, leave and come back tomorrow or the next day? After all that IS what we are talking about, early voting. Here in NC it lasted something like 2 or 3 WEEKS. ending on Saturday. And then there is absentee voting which is now allowed even if you are going no where.
> 
> ...



Once again for the slow and stupid. Unless the State only has ONE day set aside for early voting, then the retards waiting in line for 10 hours can " GASP" leave and come another day. WHAT a CONCEPT.


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Nov 3, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> my people? I am not black if that is what you are insinuating. It is very entertaining to see the panic of the right wing nuts, losing all credibility with outrageous claims trying to stoke fear. lol.. too bad its not 2004 might have worked, america has learned to ignore the clowns.



THe strange thing to me is we want to claim Bush is such sooooooo stupid yet we put him in office for 8 years. We voted for him twice so that makes who stupid?


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 3, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> THe strange thing to me is we want to claim Bush is such sooooooo stupid yet we put him in office for 8 years. We voted for him twice so that makes who stupid?


----------



## Red Dawn (Nov 3, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> THe strange thing to me is we want to claim Bush is such sooooooo stupid yet *we* put him in office for 8 years.
> 
> *We* voted for him twice *so that makes who stupid?*



You. 

You voted for Bush twice.  Not me.   I knew Bush was incompetent  and unqualified 8 years ago.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> Thank you for calling me stupid. I can't live without it! Try to stop hating and planning revenge. It's a life wasted.



Then challenge what I said to you.

Post where you have attacked right-wing hatred and I will most sincerly apologize .. else, what I said about the right fits like a glove.

... and "planning revenge" .. that seals it.

I have no plans of "revenge" .. that's what racists have always worried about. They think the people they fucked over will do to them what they did to the people they fucked over. Thus, you live in unfounded FEAR .. in fact, FEAR motivates you more than anything else.

Scary little people .. afraid of everything, afraid of shadows .. consumed by Penis-Fear.

My revenge is having my children and my grandchildren live in a free and equitable society where race is not an issue. That would be the best revenge imaginable.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> You.
> 
> You voted for Bush twice.  Not me.   I knew Bush was incompetent  and unqualified 8 years ago.






Just as I know Obama is incompetent, unqualified, and a marxist today! and it won't change in 8 years either. so there ya go.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Once again for the slow and stupid. Unless the State only has ONE day set aside for early voting, then the retards waiting in line for 10 hours can " GASP" leave and come another day. WHAT a CONCEPT.



Quote your own quotes .. what a concept.

Guess you thought that shit was important enough to say twice 

What you forgot is that voters have stood in long lines *everyday of advanced voting* .. coming back a different day was no solution.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 3, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> THe strange thing to me is we want to claim Bush is such sooooooo stupid yet we put him in office for 8 years. We voted for him twice so that makes who stupid?



Well according to public opinion those who voted for Bush have learned their lesson. The people of America put faith in Bush to fufill his promises, that is what a vote is. Nobody can tell what a politician will actually do, I wouldnt call people who voted for Bush stupid, they were mislead.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Funny .. but I've never ONCE read anything from you condemning the hatred from the right .. yet I have 400 years of history that demonstrates the hatred from the right.
> 
> Here's the word that sums up your "pity" for those who hate .. *BULLSHIT*.
> 
> ...



In the hours before Election Day, as inevitable as winter, comes an onslaught of dirty tricks  confusing e-mails, disturbing phone calls and insinuating fliers left on doorsteps during the night.
The intent, almost always, is to keep folks from voting or to confuse them, usually through intimidation or misinformation. But in this presidential race, in which a black man leads most polls, some of the deceit has a decidedly racist bent.
Complaints have surfaced in predominantly African-American neighborhoods of Philadelphia where fliers have circulated, warning voters they could be arrested at the polls if they had unpaid parking tickets or if they had criminal convictions.
Over the weekend in Virginia, bogus fliers with an authentic-looking commonwealth seal said fears of high voter turnout had prompted election officials to hold two elections  one on Tuesday for Republicans and another on Wednesday for Democrats.
In New Mexico, two Hispanic women filed a lawsuit last week claiming they were harassed by a private investigator working for a Republican lawyer who came to their homes and threatened to call immigration authorities, even though they are U.S. citizens.
"He was questioning her status, saying that he needed to see her papers and documents to show that she was a U.S. citizen and was a legitimate voter," said Guadalupe Bojorquez, speaking on behalf of her mother, Dora Escobedo, a 67-year-old Albuquerque resident who speaks only Spanish. "He totally, totally scared the heck out of her."
In Pennsylvania, e-mails appeared linking Democrat Barack Obama to the Holocaust. "Jewish Americans cannot afford to make the wrong decision on Tuesday, Nov. 4," said the electronic message, paid for by an entity calling itself the Republican Federal Committee. "Many of our ancestors ignored the warning signs in the 1930s and 1940s and made a tragic mistake."
Dirty tricks increase as Election Day nears - Decision '08

Much more to read here.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Quote your own quotes .. what a concept.
> 
> Guess you thought that shit was important enough to say twice
> 
> What you forgot is that voters have stood in long lines *everyday of advanced voting* .. coming back a different day was no solution.



Sure thing, every day for weeks the line was 10 hours long? Give me a fucking break. Put up or shut up provide evidence that every day of voting the line was that long, EVER Day.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sure thing, every day for weeks the line was 10 hours long? Give me a fucking break. Put up or shut up provide evidence that every day of voting the line was that long, EVER Day.



What a joke.  So you want these people to keep going back every day in hopes the lines will be shorter?

You are a Republican first, American second.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> THe strange thing to me is we want to claim Bush is such sooooooo stupid yet we put him in office for 8 years. We voted for him twice so that makes who stupid?



That's easy .. it makes the people who voted for him stupid .. so much so that even they run away from him .. probably smells like sulfur.

Additionally, it makes those who don't demand integrity in our elections and at the same time were against Bush, also stupid .. just not as stupid as the knuckleheads who actually voted for him ..

You wouldn't be one of them, would you?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> What a joke.  So you want these people to keep going back every day in hopes the lines will be shorter?
> 
> You are a Republican first, American second.



You are a Retard first and always, America does not even enter into your pea brain. Funny how so many of the liberals on this board are dumb as rocks.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Then challenge what I said to you.
> 
> *Post where you have attacked right-wing hatred and I will most sincerly apologize .. else, what I said about the right fits like a glove.*
> 
> ...


********




Why do you have to insist on that before you will condemn hatred on your side? That puzzles me a lot!

Yes, planning revenge you have made a least two references as to how difficult it will be for me when I am a white person in the minority. I have never wished ill on any person. Regardless of race, religion or ethnicity. That kind of hatred has no place in my life. I pity that it is in yours.

********* Then you need to worry more about the Rev. Wrigheousness's of the world and less about folks like me.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> In the hours before Election Day, as inevitable as winter, comes an onslaught of dirty tricks  confusing e-mails, disturbing phone calls and insinuating fliers left on doorsteps during the night.
> The intent, almost always, is to keep folks from voting or to confuse them, usually through intimidation or misinformation. But in this presidential race, in which a black man leads most polls, some of the deceit has a decidedly racist bent.
> Complaints have surfaced in predominantly African-American neighborhoods of Philadelphia where fliers have circulated, warning voters they could be arrested at the polls if they had unpaid parking tickets or if they had criminal convictions.
> Over the weekend in Virginia, bogus fliers with an authentic-looking commonwealth seal said fears of high voter turnout had prompted election officials to hold two elections  one on Tuesday for Republicans and another on Wednesday for Democrats.
> ...



You won't hear a peep out of little willow tree about any of that.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Quote your own quotes .. what a concept.
> 
> Guess you thought that shit was important enough to say twice
> 
> What you forgot is that voters have stood in long lines *everyday of advanced voting* .. coming back a different day was no solution.





here try this. I'm sure it's the same in Georgia.



Forty percent of all registered voters have voted in Fla. Early voting with only a few voting stations. That leaves 60% for when all precincts are up and running. Now when do you think the lines will be the shortest?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> [/B]********
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is funny is when whites are no longer the majority another group that does not cotton well to the current "victim" mentality of blacks will be the majority, Hispanics.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are a Retard first and always, America does not even enter into your pea brain. Funny how so many of the liberals on this board are dumb as rocks.



I want the same things you want.  I just disagree on how to achieve those things.  

It is your side that started questioning our patriotism.

It is you that divides us.  

Let's see how you act in the months/years following Obama's victory. 

We're going to pick up 8-10 seats in the Senate and maybe 25 in the House.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I want the same things you want.  I just disagree on how to achieve those things.
> 
> It is your side that started questioning our patriotism.
> 
> ...



I suggest you have an appointment ready on Wednesday with a shrink or therapist or at least the number to the suicide prevention hotline. If you don't get those numbers I fear for your safety and sanity.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> What is funny is when whites are no longer the majority another group that does not cotton well to the current "victim" mentality of blacks will be the majority, Hispanics.






well, I look closely at countries such as Rawanda. Everybody involved in that genocide was black. It is not so easy to explain hatred in terms of color much as some folks would like. Similarly the holocaust was white killing white. Both instances had to do with one group feeling they were of superior genetic material. Hate will ruin yer life.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I suggest you have an appointment ready on Wednesday with a shrink or therapist or at least the number to the suicide prevention hotline. If you don't get those numbers I fear for your safety and sanity.



I fear for America if your side steals another election.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I want the same things you want.  I just disagree on how to achieve those things.
> 
> *It is your side that started questioning our patriotism.
> 
> ...






I think you need to clear your head and look inward.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I fear for America if your side steals another election.



Retard, No evidence exists yet you retards keep claiming you did not lose but were cheated. That is part of the reason I fear for your safety if your great hopes are dashed once again.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I fear for America if your side steals another election.





I hope our side is better at stealing votes than your side. That's what I hope. How many dead people do you hope get to vote this year?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sure thing, every day for weeks the line was 10 hours long? Give me a fucking break. Put up or shut up provide evidence that every day of voting the line was that long, EVER Day.



The right always makes the mistake of thinking everybody is as stupid as they are ..

*Ga. Residents Wait Up to 8 Hours to Vote Early

ATLANTA (AP) -- Georgia residents have packed polling places as early voting started in earnest this week.

They have braved lines as long as eight hours to cast ballots and forcing some voting sites to stay open deep into the night.

Polls have been open in Georgia since Sept. 22, but dozens more opened this week as part of a statewide strategy to ease the crunch on Election Day.

The advance voting sites will be open every day through Friday. 

The new system has been popular: About 200,000 votes cast their ballots on Monday alone. They're among 1.2 million people -- more than 20 percent of the state's 5.6 million registered voters, who have voted early so far.

In Florida, a crucial battleground state where early voting lines have also been long, Gov. Charlie Christ signed an executive order yesterday keeping polling places open from 7 a.m. to 7 p.m. That's four hours longer than specified in state law.

Christ cited record turnout in signing the order*

Ga. Residents Wait Up to 8 Hours to Vote Early - 11Alive.com | WXIA | Atlanta, GA

THUS, not only proving exactly what I said, but also demonstrating the need for remedies for what I said.

I recognize you are retired from having someone tell you what to do every fucking day of your life .. but here's how it works in the real world .. before you make a dumb ass claim .. and repeat that dumb shit twice .. try using your computer to determine if what you're saying has any validity at all.

It will make you appear smarter.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> What is funny is when whites are no longer the majority another group that does not cotton well to the current "victim" mentality of blacks will be the majority, Hispanics.



Just goes to prove that not only don't you know shit about blacks, you also don't know shit about hispanics .. and I doubt that you actually give a fuck about them either .. just looking for company.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> The right always makes the mistake of thinking everybody is as stupid as they are ..
> 
> *Ga. Residents Wait Up to 8 Hours to Vote Early*
> 
> ...



Ahh yes another liberal that hates the military, thanks for proving my point. The only DUMB ASS here is you. But you are to STUPID to know it.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> The right always makes the mistake of thinking everybody is as stupid as they are ..
> 
> *Ga. Residents Wait Up to 8 Hours to Vote Early*
> 
> ...




Lessee
since sept. 22,   8 to 10 hours a day in line. how many fucking voters you got in Georgia anyway?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe youse guys should start voting in January, you got that many voters. How bout you just vote year round? That will help.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ahh yes another liberal that hates the military, thanks for proving my point. The only DUMB ASS here is you. But you are to STUPID to know it.



But wait ... what about this bullshit ..

*"Sure thing, every day for weeks the line was 10 hours long? Give me a fucking break. Put up or shut up provide evidence that every day of voting the line was that long, EVER Day.*

I provided the evidence .. when are you going to "man up" and admit you didn't know what the fuck you were talking about? I guess being in the military didn't do anything for your integrity.

No, the DUMB ASS is the stupid buffoon who posted something I refuted in about 45 seconds .. and even quoted your own dumb shit as if it was important and something you had researched.

.. and uhh, by the way, my daughter is in the military .. three tours in Iraq and now a SFC.

Naw, I don't hate the military, just really dumb people.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> But wait ... what about this bullshit ..
> 
> *"Sure thing, every day for weeks the line was 10 hours long? Give me a fucking break. Put up or shut up provide evidence that every day of voting the line was that long, EVER Day.*
> 
> ...






but tell us how many voters you got? and how many stations available? Since Sept. 22 every day 8-10 hours a day. Really? Goodness.


----------



## jodylee (Nov 3, 2008)

if its happening then its happening race cards asside. no country in the world would you have to wait 10 hours, and what choice you have, dem or rep, how many is that? TWO. what a sham, can you not see it. here in the UK we have a choice from labour, conservative, liberal dems, Green party, and many many smaller parties and independants. I would say that america is the least democatic country in the western world, and ranks up there with zimbabwe.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I hope our side is better at stealing votes than your side. That's what I hope. How many dead people do you hope get to vote this year?



Show me how many dead people voted in 2000 or 2004.

It has been determined that these things don't even make a dent on the results.  But what you guys did/do did change the results of the election.

You guys scream about bullshit while you stole the last two elections.  Try it this time!  It'll be so obvious if you try this year.  And I would be careful mistaking our liberal kindness as weakness.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> but tell us how many voters you got? and how many stations available? Since Sept. 22 every day 8-10 hours a day. Really? Goodness.



Notice how I stopped respomding to you?

Your comments are simply dumb as fuck.

I posted a link to a televsion station's report on what's happening and you come back with a stupid ass question like "how many voters you got"

wow

If you want to be informed .. GOOGLE

But there are actually adults here posting good questions and passing on good information that I'd like to get to instead of wasting my time on stupid ass self-explanatory questions.

How many voters in Georgia .. GOOGLE: how many voters in georgia


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

jodylee said:


> if its happening then its happening race cards asside. no country in the world would you have to wait 10 hours, and what choice you have, dem or rep, how many is that? TWO. what a sham, can you not see it. here in the UK we have a choice from labour, conservative, liberal dems, Green party, and many many smaller parties and independants. I would say that america is the least democatic country in the western world, and ranks up there with zimbabwe.



We were able to help Iraqi's vote and they didn't wait 10 hours, but we can't do it here in America?  The Republicans are so obvious it is sickening!!!

Don't expect us to even listen to your treasonous/traitorous selves for the next 2 years.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Show me how many dead people voted in 2000 or 2004.
> 
> *It has been determined that these things don't even make a dent on the results*.  But what you guys did/do did change the results of the election.
> 
> You guys scream about bullshit while you stole the last two elections.  Try it this time!  It'll be so obvious if you try this year.  And I would be careful mistaking our liberal kindness as weakness.






so why put so much energy into doin it? People don't usually do something unless there is a payday! Are they that stupid that they just keep doing stupid stuff over and over and over and over and over and over it it does not put a dent in the results. Dayum!


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Notice how I stopped respomding to you?
> 
> Your comments are simply dumb as fuck.
> 
> ...






I suspect you stopped responding because you cannot answer the simple questions.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Notice how I stopped respomding to you?
> 
> Your comments are simply dumb as fuck.
> 
> ...




Please vote Obama.  We need you.  Either the Dems or Reps are going to win.  Do you want these assholes to win?

And a 3rd party candidate will get sabotaged and won't be effective with Dems and Reps in Congress. 

So you have to vote 3rd party locally first.  If they do well and their party gains popularity across the country, then maybe some day.

But they haven't even taken over on a local level.

And you don't think a 3rd party will be corrupted if they got into power?  

We need you, especially in GA!!!!


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I suspect you stopped responding because you cannot answer the simple questions.





Sure


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> so why put so much energy into doin it? People don't usually do something unless there is a payday! Are they that stupid that they just keep doing stupid stuff over and over and over and over and over and over it it does not put a dent in the results. Dayum!



Dudette!  

Fictitious registrations, the voter does not exist and won&#8217;t actually show up at the polls. Ohio law requires votes to show ID when they vote. 


But what your side is doing and did the last two elections actually works.  

You stole two elections!  Whether you want to admit it or not.

Whether you are smart enough to know it or not.

Whether you care or not.

I guess you'll be cool with the all Democratic government throwing out your vote in 2012 and 2016 then.  Because we are picking up 10 Senate seeat and 25 House seats, not to mention Governors, state reps, etc.

I heard yesterday if this one dude loses in New England, there won't be a single Republican representative on the East coast.  

So enjoy getting back what you gave out the last 2 elections not to mention mid terms.

Just kidding.  We are more American than that.

You don't care about America, just your party and just yourself.  Fuck your neighbors, right?  You got a good job.  You're 401k didn't tank.  Your home didn't lose value.  You aren't being affected by inflation.  Your healthcare is still good, right?  Greedy bitches.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Sure





well, buddy? won't exactly help me to know how many voters their are in Ga. unless you tie that figure to how many stations are available for them to vote in? We gotta find some way to account for voting Since Sept. 22 with 8- 10 hours waiting time every day since! That's a hellava lot of voters. I'm just curious to know how many and how many stations. but if you are not up to answering I understand. No biggie!


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> well, buddy? won't exactly help me to know how many voters their are in Ga. unless you tie that figure to how many stations are available for them to vote in? We gotta find some way to account for voting Since Sept. 22 with 8- 10 hours waiting time every day since! That's a hellava lot of voters. I'm just curious to know how many and how many stations. but if you are not up to answering I understand. No biggie!



Why should he do anything for you when it won't matter.  Fuck off should be his reply to you.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Dudette!
> 
> Fictitious registrations, the voter does not exist and wont actually show up at the polls. Ohio law requires votes to show ID when they vote.
> 
> ...






again, you didn't answer the question. Why are they expending so much energy doing something for which there is no payoff? Are they just stupid people or what?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> again, you didn't answer the question. Why are they expending so much energy doing something for which there is no payoff? Are they just stupid people or what?



Because if the GOP wins, 95% of America is doomed.

So why do the GOP do what they do?

Dirty tricks increase as Election Day nears - Decision '08

Must work.  Must have worked the last two elections.

PS.  ACORN employees did it because they were lazy.  Mickey Mouse?  Like someone would show up as him.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Dudette!
> 
> Fictitious registrations, the voter does not exist and wont actually show up at the polls. Ohio law requires votes to show ID when they vote.
> 
> ...






there you go with that revenge stuff again! Just Kidding? no, people usually mean what they say and the "just kidding" is a smokescreen. 


I never fuck my neighbors, I don't have a job or a 401K, My home value did go down, I'm only paying half the taxes this year. Dosen't hurt me though cause I'm not planning on selling it so I really win on the taxes thing. I pay through the nose for my healthcare nobody gives it to me. So how do you get "greedy bitches" outta that scenario? Anger and hatred will ruin your life.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Why should he do anything for you when it won't matter.  Fuck off should be his reply to you.





that'll be fine too, fuck off is good. course then I will have to withold my sympathy for the story of  people who have stood in line 8-10 hours a day every day since Sept. 22. It dosen't make much sense to me when I can't do the math.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> there you go with that revenge stuff again! Just Kidding? no, people usually mean what they say and the "just kidding" is a smokescreen.
> 
> 
> I never fuck my neighbors, I don't have a job or a 401K, My home value did go down, I'm only paying half the taxes this year. Dosen't hurt me though cause I'm not planning on selling it so I really win on the taxes thing. I pay through the nose for my healthcare nobody gives it to me. So how do you get "greedy bitches" outta that scenario? Anger and hatred will ruin your life.



I'm sorry.  In your case I should have said ignorant bitches.

For most people, their home is their retirement nest egg.  Not anymore.  So enjoy paying less taxes.

I'll pay more taxes thank you if it means sales/business picks up.

You sound like a Republicans housewife.  Sitting at home doing nothing, talking shit because your husband affords you that privilage.  

God half of America  makes me sick.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> again, you didn't answer the question. Why are they expending so much energy doing something for which there is no payoff? Are they just stupid people or what?



There is payoff and it is money. The workers want to make a paycheck, so rather then canvass neighboorhoods and have people fill out registrations they just sit at their desk and fill them out themselves so that there is something to turn in at the end of  the day. Acorn is the victim of theft, because the employees are being paid for work they are not doing. Those false registrations were discovered and reported by Acorn not election officials. If they wanted to steal the election, why would they xpose themselves? Lazy Acorn employess wanted the paycheck without doing the work plain and simple.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Because if the GOP wins, 95% of America is doomed.
> 
> So why do the GOP do what they do?
> 
> ...





but if what they do is ineffective how does that stop the gOP?


----------



## del (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> that'll be fine too, fuck off is good. course then I will have to withold my sympathy for the story of  people who have stood in line 8-10 hours a day every day since Sept. 22. It dosen't make much sense to me when I can't do the math.



get your goat a calculator and have him do the heavy lifting. 

he can probably google for you, too.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> that'll be fine too, fuck off is good. course then I will have to withold my sympathy for the story of  people who have stood in line 8-10 hours a day every day since Sept. 22. It dosen't make much sense to me when I can't do the math.



And I didn't say F off to you.  I said he should say it.  To me you are cordial.  You just make me so mad!!


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 3, 2008)

Satterberg: [A] *joint federal and state investigation has determined that this
scheme was not intended to permit illegal voting.*

Instead, the defendants cheated their employer, the Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now (or ACORN), to get paid for work they did not actually perform. ACORN's lax oversight of their own voter registration drive permitted this to happen. ... It was hardly a sophisticated plan: *The defendants simply realized that making up names was easier than actually canvassing the streets looking for unregistered voters. ...*

[It] appears that the employees of ACORN were not performing the work that they were being paid for, and to some extent, ACORN is a victim of employee theft.

FactCheck.org: ACORN Accusations


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> but if what they do is ineffective how does that stop the gOP?



We're on to the GOP.

And a lot of local democrats won in 06 on a state level so there aren't a bunch of Bushie appointees overseeing these elections.

Perfect example, OHIO.  No Ken Blackwell to help steal the state.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> I'm sorry.  In your case I should have said ignorant bitches.
> 
> For most people, their home is their retirement nest egg.  Not anymore.  So enjoy paying less taxes.
> 
> ...





god you are so funny, jump to so many conclusions, you got so many new twists in yer pretzel. nope, I'm none of what you just described. It wasn't my idea to devalue my house and of course I will enjoy paying less taxes. . Half of America makes you sick? Which half is that? The successful half? Greed and envy and hatred will ruin your life.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> god you are so funny, jump to so many conclusions, you got so many new twists in yer pretzel. nope, I'm none of what you just described. It wasn't my idea to devalue my house and of course I will enjoy paying less taxes. . Half of America makes you sick? Which half is that? The successful half? Greed and envy and hatred will ruin your life.



The Greedy hateful half.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> There is payoff and it is money. The workers want to make a paycheck, so rather then canvass neighboorhoods and have people fill out registrations they just sit at their desk and fill them out themselves so that there is something to turn in at the end of  the day. Acorn is the victim of theft, because the employees are being paid for work they are not doing. Those false registrations were discovered and reported by Acorn not election officials. If they wanted to steal the election, why would they xpose themselves? Lazy Acorn employess wanted the paycheck without doing the work plain and simple.





Just another arguement then as to why we need to cut Federal funding for ACORN. They are bad managers. Every election cycle they hire people like this. People they want to take zero responsibility for.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

del said:


> get your goat a calculator and have him do the heavy lifting.
> 
> he can probably google for you, too.





send me her address and her calander will be in the mail.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> Just another arguement then as to why we need to cut Federal funding for ACORN. They are bad managers. Every election cycle they hire people like this. People they want to take zero responsibility for.



They did take responsibility, Acorn exposed the registrations and fired the employees.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> god you are so funny, jump to so many conclusions, you got so many new twists in yer pretzel. nope, I'm none of what you just described. It wasn't my idea to devalue my house and of course I will enjoy paying less taxes. . Half of America makes you sick? Which half is that? The successful half? Greed and envy and hatred will ruin your life.



Are you married to Rep Robin Hayes?  You sound like him.

Sarah Palin  shes a lady that can get er done. Shes been in Alaska. She got er did! Folks, theres a real America, and liberals hate real Americans that work, and accomplish, and achieve, and believe in God. Thats a great comparison.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> And I didn't say F off to you.  I said he should say it.  To me you are cordial.  You just make me so mad!!






you can say F off to me if it will make you feel better too, and compare me to animals too. You libs are qute cordial to me too. I appreciate all acts of tolerance. yes I do.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> They did take responsibility, Acorn exposed the registrations and fired the employees.



And turned them in for prosecution.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Nov 3, 2008)

mightypeon said:


> Something like the following recently happened to a former (what is the American word for someone who studied in the same courses?) of mine.
> 
> While volunteering for Obama in Florida, He arrives before a house with a confederate flag which was listed as undecided.
> Ringing, the lady of the house opens.
> ...



Wow, well I guess a vote is a vote.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Are you married to Rep Robin Hayes?  You sound like him.
> 
> Sarah Palin  shes a lady that can get er done. Shes been in Alaska. She got er did! Folks, theres a real America, and liberals hate real Americans that work, and accomplish, and achieve, and believe in God. Thats a great comparison.







Who is Robin Hayes?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> Who is Robin Hayes?



Google him.

He said that quote about Liberals when he introduced Palin at a rally.


He's a red neck politician from a red state.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> The Greedy hateful half.





well who would that be? exactly?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Please vote Obama.  We need you.  Either the Dems or Reps are going to win.  Do you want these assholes to win?
> 
> And a 3rd party candidate will get sabotaged and won't be effective with Dems and Reps in Congress.
> 
> ...



I can't do it my brother. If I could I would, if only to ease some of the tension in my friendships .. and even with my wife and kids.

Two days ago I had an elderly white woman angrily screaming in my face at a public gathering because I dared speak ill of Obama. I simply told her how good it made me feel to have her screaming at me in defense of a black man running for president. I told her I felt like kissing her .. kinda' eased the tension and she smiled. If Obama loses, it won't be because of race.

There are 3 issues most important to me in this election ...

WAR .. and Obama fails. I supported him during the primaries .. and the moment I started supporting him is when he said "We must not only bring our troops home from Iraq, but we must also address the mindset that sent them there" .. Cool, I was in .. sent him $400. Since the primaries he talks of war more aggresively than McCain and wants to expand it into Pakistan. 

After what we've done in Iraq, how can I support someone who wants to murder children to look presidential? No matter how it's twisted, dropping huge bombs on civilians murders children and innocent people. From my perspective, McCain would be safer because any war he planned would have to go through what might be a democratic super-majority. Obama will have no such encumberance.

Obama fails

ENDING CORPORATE CONTROL OF AMERICA .. and Obama fails. I could have switched back .. maybe .. if he had stood with the American people on the bailout .. but he didn't .. and he didn't because of the astronomical amount of money he was getting from Wall Street. He has a history of missing important votes or just voting "present" so he can stay away from having to take a stand.

Obama fails

THE INJUSTICE OF THE CRIMINAL SYSTEM .. and Obama fails. Although there is no question that he knows the injustice of the system, and although he once campaigned on this injustiuce, and although he used to take a stand against the dealth penalty .. now he supports it .. even though the *REPUBLICAN* governor of his own state stopped executions because even he was aware of the disportionate way JUST-US is carried out. Obama will do nothing on this issue and I fully expect him top appoint an AG who won't have the slightest clue or inclination to do anything either.

Obama fails

How does one trust someone who will say anything to get elected?

How much more will democrats compromise to play follow the leader?

As for the impact of 3rd parties .. as long as Americans continue to play the two-party quagmire we're in we will never regain control of our government. Somebody has to draw the line in the sand .. and there are a lot of somebody's doing just that.

Sorry my brother, on Nov. 5th, I have to wake up and look in the mirror.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Google him.
> 
> He said that quote about Liberals when he introduced Palin at a rally.
> 
> ...






oic, and because my house was devalued and I pay less taxes makes me a red neck politician from a red state?          wow dang! I'm gettin edumacated, errrrrrr indoctrinated or sumpin


----------



## Luissa (Nov 3, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Negative.  It's more race-card bullshit.  Black Coal is just getting his excuse ready if Comrade Hussein loses.  I can hear it now.  "We lost because you made poor, innocent, black people stand in line for 10 hours."
> 
> WHAH!


Way to sound like a racist asshole! And I am sure you don't think racism still exists!


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> well, buddy? won't exactly help me to know how many voters their are in Ga. unless you tie that figure to how many stations are available for them to vote in? We gotta find some way to account for voting Since Sept. 22 with 8- 10 hours waiting time every day since! That's a hellava lot of voters. I'm just curious to know how many and how many stations. but if you are not up to answering I understand. No biggie!



Last post I'm going to make to a dummy in this thread.

GOOGLE .. are you familiar with it.

How many voting machines in Georgia? .. GOOGLE: "how many voting machines in georgia"

As you can tell .. I don't suffer fools easily .. just go the fuck away

Try here for your intellectual equal .. and good luck
Cartoon Network | Free games and online video from shows like Naruto, Pokemon and Ben 10!


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Last post I'm going to make to a dummy in this thread.
> 
> GOOGLE .. are you familiar with it.
> 
> ...





thank you for your tolerance BAC it was mightily appreciated!


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Nov 3, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Way to sound like a racist asshole! And I am sure you don't think racism still exists!




Perhaps the mold from living in his mama's basement smoking peyote so long is frying his abnormal brain.

I don't support Obama and I think there would be an upside to his losing .. then Americans would finally get serious and DEMAND integrity in our elections.


----------



## bigbroodmaster (Nov 3, 2008)

This is pretty dumb. They've known for months that the turnout was going to be much, much higher than normal.


----------



## bigbroodmaster (Nov 3, 2008)

In fact, my most recent blog entry actually discusses (and predicted) this problem in-depth.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 3, 2008)

Well it's easy for me to vote.
I mark my ballot, then cross the street to the courthouse and drop it in their little mail box thingee.

No lines there.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Well it's easy for me to vote.
> I mark my ballot, then cross the street to the courthouse and drop it in their little mail box thingee.
> 
> No lines there.



Of course, you're white.  LOL.  I told my black friend that today.  He said, "are you taking off early to vote" and I said, "why, i'm white".  And we cracked up.

Hey Allie, I have a thread called Allie blabla.  Where I prove what you wanted me to prove.  I'll find it and put it up on new posts.  

Supreme court rulings on gore v. wade.  Elizabeth Dole being a liar and slanderer is being sued.

I shouldn't have to do your homework for you, but it's fun proving people wrong.  I don't do it for you.  I do it for people watching us go back and forth.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 3, 2008)

a 2 hour wait is unacceptable, on a working week day....let alone a 10 hour wait....

we certainly were very aware of the new vast amount of registered voters in the primary, let alone those registering afterwords.  

we have known about the shortages of voting machines divided out that happened in 2004 in ohio....  

and all of the states knew the crowds of people trying to vote, would be huge.

it is the responsibility of every secretary of state to ensure voting could be done with ease.

a 10 hour wait on a weekday or any day really, is a POLL TAX imo....for those having to miss a day's work, 20% of their weekly income, to vote.... 

and for the elderly, who can't pay the poll tax by standing in the heat or just in line, for 10 hours without risking their health or life doing it....

care


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

Care4all said:


> a 2 hour wait is unacceptable, on a working week day....let alone a 10 hour wait....
> 
> we certainly were very aware of the new vast amount of registered voters in the primary, let alone those registering afterwords.
> 
> ...



Or make it a national holiday.  I bet you any amount of money if that were put to a vote, the Republicans would vote against it and the dems would vote for it.   

Then EVERYONE gets to vote.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Or make it a national holiday.  I bet you any amount of money if that were put to a vote, the Republicans would vote against it and the dems would vote for it.
> 
> Then EVERYONE gets to vote.



And I would love to hear their arguments against it.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

The democrats need to put that to a vote in 2011.  Play the games the GOP played when they were in charge.  

And say they are not patriotic for not wanting all Americans to vote.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2008)

del said:


> get your goat a calculator and have him do the heavy lifting.
> 
> he can probably google for you, too.


hell, i tried to have a reasonable debate with him, he is not capable of it


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> I can't do it my brother. If I could I would, if only to ease some of the tension in my friendships .. and even with my wife and kids.
> 
> Two days ago I had an elderly white woman angrily screaming in my face at a public gathering because I dared speak ill of Obama. I simply told her how good it made me feel to have her screaming at me in defense of a black man running for president. I told her I felt like kissing her .. kinda' eased the tension and she smiled. If Obama loses, it won't be because of race.
> 
> ...




Yea, you have to sell out to be President, no doubt.  Baby steps my brother, baby steps.

But we also have a big chance of the Dems possibly righting some wrongs.  

If they fail, then I will give up on them and join you.  You know I won't go GOP.

But Georgia needs you.  Sleep on it.  Nuff said.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 3, 2008)

BlackAsCoal said:


> I can't do it my brother. If I could I would, if only to ease some of the tension in my friendships .. and even with my wife and kids.
> 
> Two days ago I had an elderly white woman angrily screaming in my face at a public gathering because I dared speak ill of Obama. I simply told her how good it made me feel to have her screaming at me in defense of a black man running for president. I told her I felt like kissing her .. kinda' eased the tension and she smiled. If Obama loses, it won't be because of race.
> 
> ...




Yea, you have to sell out to be President, no doubt.  Baby steps my brother, baby steps.

But we also have a big chance of the Dems possibly righting some wrongs.  

If they fail, then I will give up on them and join you.  You know I won't go GOP.

But Georgia needs you.  Sleep on it.  Nuff said.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 3, 2008)

mdjgirl7 said:


> We voted for him twice so that makes who stupid?



You guys who voted for him, that's who..


----------



## N4mddissent (Nov 4, 2008)

Care4all said:


> a 2 hour wait is unacceptable, on a working week day....let alone a 10 hour wait....
> 
> we certainly were very aware of the new vast amount of registered voters in the primary, let alone those registering afterwords.
> 
> ...



This is the age of the internet.  If Obama can mobilize grass roots efforts like he has this election, then surely someone should be able to mobilize and effort to get election day made into a holiday.  I would guess that it would have considerable support across all demographics.


----------



## mdjgirl7 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> You guys who voted for him, that's who..



Or perhaps the ones who did not vote for him or anyone else.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 4, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> hell, i tried to have a reasonable debate with him, he is not capable of it








don't argue.


----------

